
Integrated Construction Platform - kkmr
https://test-champaign.kickoffpages.com
======
kkmr
Hello, Since many days I was working to solve the problems faced by first time
home builders. I have made an attempt to create an integrated construction
platform where the first time home builders can collaborate with the reputed
local building contractors, construction material dealers, and architects.
Would like to know your thoughts on this idea.

Thanks

